# X-Factor vs. Hobie Outback



## outdoorsoccer15 (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi! All,

I have been thinking about getting into kayak fishing also and have narrowed my choice down to 2 kayaks. The Malibuy X-factor or the Hobie Outback. I am 5' 11" and weigh between 190-210lbs. I plan on taking my kayak out in the salt and freshwater fishing areas.
I have heard that the X-factor will cost about $1000 with all the hatches and stuff put in. I saw at GOP that they have the Hobie Outback completely outfitted for just slightly over $1000.
Anyone have any advice/help in choosing between the two kayaks? The peddling system in the Outback is very intriguing to me.

Thanks,

ODS15


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I have not paddled either of those yaks but I too saw the X-factor and love it. I have seen the Hobie out on the water. The day I saw the Hobie we were fishing the CBBT and the current was running pretty strong and the Hobie was able to hold its position by peddaling while fishing.
You my want to check the weight of the X-factor with all the hatches. It felt a little heavy ( more then the 55# they claim.


Robert


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

The listed weight on the X is bare hull. Tricked, it's more like 75.

I'd pick the X, but mainly because of storage and where I go.

Based on your size, you should also check out the OK Prowler 13 and WS Tarpon 120. Most importantly, paddle before you buy. You can learn more in 5 minutes sitting in a hull than you can just reading posts/opinions for a week.


----------



## outdoorsoccer15 (Jun 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks a bunch for the suggestions. I have been waiting for the weather here to clear up a bit before trying out various yaks. I probably will end up using the yak more in the Ocean, but would like the flexibility to use it in the freshwater areas too.

ODS15


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Outdoormen15
I currently own a Malibu Pro explorer. Now granted it isnt as long or as wide as the X faactor. But is a nice Kayak. At 12'6" and 28" wide it makes for a great DRY riding kayak in the ocean and in the inlets. Has plenty of storage just like the X but dont have the aft hatch or front two rod holders. You could add tthem on later if you want. I ordered mine of the web at
www.kayakfishingstuff.com I myself and 5'11'' and weight 205 . I like this kayak a lot andthere are a lot of opinions that these guys can do to any kayak. I tired the Hobie nice kayak But a wet ride and I really dont like sitting in water all day while fishing. The Malibu kayaks seem to sit higher in thewater and therefore you have a dryride instead of sitting in water. Now mine has five rod holders extra handles and netting over the back. I will be back in Va Beach in about a month or so. If you would like to try it out just email me. Plus I think the local kayak shop is going to have a kayak demo day at the end of may or so. Yous should come up and give them a try. Then buy the one you like just my two cents thats all. Hoosierboy


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

If you live in Va Beach call 757-481-7517 and you can demo the Malibu kayaks. Long Bay Pointe is the only dealer in VA.


----------



## outdoorsoccer15 (Jun 16, 2003)

*Thanks again*

Hey! All,

Thanks for the information. I don't normally go to Virginia Beach, but a friend of mine mentioned setting up a trip to catch some large croaker up in VA during the spring sometime. So maybe I will give you a buzz Hoosierboy when I get up there.

Just out of curiosity. How do you transport your yak? Right now I have a 2000 nissan altima and have looked at the foam/strap method of moving the yak from point a to point b. I have been thinking about getting a truck, but am not sure what i need to look for in a vehicle to make transporting the yak a bit easier.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

ODS15


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Racks for kayaks*

Some use the foam blocks and they work great for short trips. If you plan to take your kayak on trips you may want to invest in a car top rack system. I feel that my kayak is a lot more secure in the rack. If you get a truck you may still need a rack. Truck bed of 8' plus 2' of tailgate you still have 4' hanging off the back (14' kayak ).
I have a Ford F-150 with a campershell and put a rack on top. Took my kayak to Maine and back last summer and never had a problem. My only complant is that I have to set the kayak up on top. The bottom of the rack is 6'6" from the ground.

Robert


----------

